# Just when I thought I was done with Reason....



## José Herring (Feb 25, 2021)

....It pulls me back in.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 25, 2021)

Hahaha. Just use MSF, it has 8OP FM


----------



## Al Maurice (Feb 25, 2021)

Sometimes it's best not to look!

There always something to tempt you.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## el-bo (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm not sure that losing one's reason is something to aspire to


----------



## el-bo (Feb 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


>


Which of the ten steps is that?


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 25, 2021)

el-bo said:


> I'm not sure that losing one's reason is something to aspire to


I’m pulled in and out of reason on a daily basis...


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 25, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Which of the ten steps is that?


I gather it’s step 2. Step 1 is “Delete your VI-C account and disable your internet access”


----------



## el-bo (Feb 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I’m pulled in and out of reason on a daily basis...


I've told you to calm down with the 'special' cookies


----------



## el-bo (Feb 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I gather it’s step 2. Step 1 is “Delete your VI-C account and disable your internet access”


Were that the case, why bother with the other nine? Fitness, I suppose.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 25, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Were that the case, why bother with the other nine? Fitness, I suppose.


Come on... we all know we would go to the nearest Starbucks and access the internet there. Which is where Step 2 hits the brakes....


----------



## el-bo (Feb 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Come on... we all know we would go to the nearest Starbucks and access the internet there. Which is where Step 2 hits the brakes....


Damn you! You've discovered my ruse :(


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## lychee (Feb 25, 2021)

José Herring said:


> ....It pulls me back in.


To lure us into their traps we necessarily need good bait, so I think we will see a whole bunch of VST scrolls that will make our mouths water.
They must have pure wonders in the boxes to dare to take the risk of changing trade policy.

I tell myself that I did well to take Reason Intro before it disappears, it saves me from taking a subscription or having to pay dearly for the full version.
I can now buy just the instruments I'm interested in, but how long will Reson Intro support last?


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 25, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Hahaha. Just use MSF, it has 8OP FM


Since we pretty much know MSF is Medecins Sans Frontieres, what kind of doctor are you?

ps Luved the FM synth vid.


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 25, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Since we pretty much know MSF is Medecins Sans Frontieres, what kind of doctor are you?
> 
> ps Luved the FM synth vid.


Ah Ef ‘M all.


----------



## Macrawn (Feb 25, 2021)

Looks like something I'm interested in. Probably not paying 100 bucks for it and I don't have reason. This thing come as a vst I can use in another daw?

I have Kontour which looks like it can do the majority of what this thing can do but the modular layout of Algo is appealing and looks easy to work with.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 25, 2021)

Macrawn said:


> Looks like something I'm interested in. Probably not paying 100 bucks for it and I don't have reason. This thing come as a vst I can use in another daw?
> 
> I have Kontour which looks like it can do the majority of what this thing can do but the modular layout of Algo is appealing and looks easy to work with.


The beauty of Reason and why I haven't been able to let go of it is that it offers ease of use while at the same time being very in depth. The routing options are amazing and if you flip the plugin over you'll have a ton of CV inputs usually to work with as well. So the routing possibilities become endless. Algo looks to be no exception. 

I use to recommend Reason highly for years now I don't recommend getting it. The full version is expensive and they will no longer have sales as they have given way to a subscription model that no matter what anybody says to me, does take priority for them.



doctoremmet said:


> I’m pulled in and out of reason on a daily basis...


I was told in high school that this wasn't an effective method.



lychee said:


> To lure us into their traps we necessarily need good bait, so I think we will see a whole bunch of VST scrolls that will make our mouths water.
> They must have pure wonders in the boxes to dare to take the risk of changing trade policy.
> 
> I tell myself that I did well to take Reason Intro before it disappears, it saves me from taking a subscription or having to pay dearly for the full version.
> I can now buy just the instruments I'm interested in, but how long will Reson Intro support last?


If you mean getting some help from Reason Support that ship has sailed. They only offer 12 months since the date of sale now and I'm learning the hard way that is retroactive. I've sent 2 support tickets that have gone unanswered and since my question was "is my support still valid?" the lack of response gave me my answer.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (Feb 25, 2021)

The 12 months thing changed years ago, according to archive.org sleuthing. IDK what to say there but it’s not new.

Where have you seen it said that they will no longer do sales? I haven’t heard that and I’m skeptical, considering that ComposerCloud hasn’t stopped EastWest from doing sales, etc.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 25, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> The 12 months thing changed years ago, according to archive.org sleuthing. IDK what to say there but it’s not new.
> 
> Where have you seen it said that they will no longer do sales? I haven’t heard that and I’m skeptical, considering that ComposerCloud hasn’t stopped EastWest from doing sales, etc.


Don't mind me. I'm a butt hurt pessimist at the moment when it comes to Reason. So pissed at the subscription thing. 

I'll be my normal jolly self soon though. In case you were worried.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 25, 2021)

So, I split the difference and went for the Rent to Own Program and got Algo. I feel like my parents in the 1970's putting things on layaway at Sears.


----------



## Pier (Feb 26, 2021)

I haven't used Reason in almost 20 years.

IMO they should really rethink their commercial strategy and just release VST/AU virtual instruments to be used in other DAWs. Algorithm looks cool but, if I need Reason to use it, it's just not going to happen.

They obviously have solid DSP/UI know-how but Reason seems like ancient software at this point. It seems because it's not popular they will never be able to make the necessary investment to bring Reason up to date (scalable UI, etc).

I know they released the full reason to be used as a plugin, but I doubt there's much interest in that.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 28, 2021)

Pier said:


> I know they released the full reason to be used as a plugin, but I doubt there's much interest in that.


Tons of interest. It's amazing. It basic turns Reason into what you are describing. 

Algoritm is probably one of the best synths on the market right now. The Wavetable RE Expanse is probably one of the best wavetable synths ever created. Shit is just amazing really. 

The DAW part of Reason has always been an after thought. Reason centers around the Rack which give you a gazillion modulation options. Having the Rack separated from the DAW is a dream come true.

If you've not used Reason in 20 years you're missing out on some stellar instruments and creative FX and some of the most advanced and intuitive Players which combine arps and sequencers in a way that spurs a lot of creativity. Creating a pattern in a Player then outputting that pattern to your DAW and developing it further. I've scored at least a dozen movies this just Reason and Cubase. That's why I have a hard time getting rid of it. 

They are rethinking their marketing strategy. It's why I've gotten so nervous, but with the release of Algoritm, if it's any indication of what's to come in the near future, it's going to be a wild ride because that thing is remarkable.


----------



## lychee (Feb 28, 2021)

Pier said:


> I know they released the full reason to be used as a plugin, but I doubt there's much interest in that.


My opinion as a new user of Reason (Reason rack essentially) is a thousand light years from yours.

Basically I was only interested in the Friktion synth, but to use it I absolutely needed Reason, so I took the smallest version to date, Reason Intro (today there are only the most expensive version available).
But after having experienced the Reason universe in a VST embeddable in my DAW, I wonder why the developers haven't done this sooner.
In fact I consider the Rack to be a kind of NI Kontakt with a modular interface, and it's really fun to create your own instrument by combining several modules and effects.
I don't regret the additional purchase I had to make to get Friktion, because the Reson Rack has so much to offer.

I'm just sorry about their new trade policy, which in my opinion will scare consumers away more than attract them.
Unless as said above, they have very good cards up their sleeve.


----------



## Pier (Feb 28, 2021)

José Herring said:


> It basic turns Reason into what you are describing.





lychee said:


> In fact I consider the Rack to be a kind of NI Kontakt with a modular interface, and it's really fun to create your own instrument by combining several modules and effects.


I don't know about other DAWs, but this is easily achievable in Ableton or Bitwig and has been for years. You can layer and combine any number of instruments and effects with macros and modulators into racks than can be saved as presets.

In the EDM world that mostly uses Ableton this is common practice. Not so much in the cinematic world where I think Cubase and Logic are more common.

There are even companies that sell presets of these racks such as Whole Loops.

This is why it would make much more sense to me to have the Reason instruments on their own as plugins instead.



José Herring said:


> Algoritm is probably one of the best synths on the market right now. The Wavetable RE Expanse is probably one of the best wavetable synths ever created. Shit is just amazing really.


Haven't used them but the demos sound good. Obviously Propellerheads know what they're doing.

My point is that (IMO) it would be easier for them to capitalize on that talent/effort if the instruments were available as VSTs.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 28, 2021)

If you thought you were done with Reason, be done with Reason. A few VSTs here and there shouldn't be enough to make you waver in your stance.

The flesh is weak yadda yadda.


----------



## antret (Feb 28, 2021)

Personally, I’m enjoying the Reason rack (I picked up the reason freebie a few months back). My main interest is in their uncommon midi tools. I have moved away from ableton live (but still am a big max for live fan!) and I think some reason devs are slowly making some midi tools that are scratching the max for live itch.


----------



## rnb_2 (Mar 3, 2021)

For anybody who has Reason 11 Standard and wants to upgrade to Suite while it's still available, https://www.jrrshop.com/propellerhead-reason-11-suite-upgrade (JRRShop has the upgrade for $174).


----------



## antret (Mar 21, 2021)

Hello fellow reason rack aficionado's. I got an email the other day letting me know that Robotic Beans was having a sale on some of their RE's. Big fan of theirs. While I 'harmlessly' browsed the Reason Studio site, I noticed that they make a physical modelling synth called Resonans. I think its a few years older and doesnt have the immediate 'wow' factor of something like Plasmonic, but you are able to use wave files (even your own) as impulses to excite the resonators. Kind of Kaivo-like without being able to 'granular-ize' the wave files. Using different wave files really can change the tonal character and depending on the source material, pitching the sample up and down can make a big difference too! 

Anyway, just a heads up..... I think it may end up in my basket.....


----------



## José Herring (Apr 3, 2021)

antret said:


> Hello fellow reason rack aficionado's. I got an email the other day letting me know that Robotic Beans was having a sale on some of their RE's. Big fan of theirs. While I 'harmlessly' browsed the Reason Studio site, I noticed that they make a physical modelling synth called Resonans. I think its a few years older and doesnt have the immediate 'wow' factor of something like Plasmonic, but you are able to use wave files (even your own) as impulses to excite the resonators. Kind of Kaivo-like without being able to 'granular-ize' the wave files. Using different wave files really can change the tonal character and depending on the source material, pitching the sample up and down can make a big difference too!
> 
> Anyway, just a heads up..... I think it may end up in my basket.....


Let me know how you like it.


----------



## antret (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey Jose!

I do like it! Would I like it at the full asking price? Not sure about that. This is a bit older and lacks some of the bells and whistles of the Plasmonic and Kaivo, but sometimes I don't need their complexity, right? Thats where this seems to find its place. Can get that PM flavor without being buried under too many options. Oh, has an FM style 'resonator' as well. 

Being able to use ANY wave file as an exciter, plus being able to route audio in to be the exciter is very fun (plus you can use both of those options together) and puts it a bit ahead of the Chromaphone and String Studio offerings from Applied Acoustics.

I've had fun making odd, experimental pads using the 'Lectric Panda free RE Rostnomo Random Synthesizer as and audio in exciter source.

I recommend it for sure, but at the regular asking price you may be able to get more sophisticated solutions nowadays.


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 5, 2021)

José Herring said:


> ....It pulls me back in.



I really like Reason. Lots of fellow XITE-1 users love using it.


----------



## antret (Apr 6, 2021)

I should point out that my 'harmless browsing' during that Robotic Beans sale led to the following 'accidentally' finding their way into my cart:

Resonans 
PSQ 1684 Pulse Sequencer ('Lectric Panda)
Kompulsion Sequence Arpeggiator ('Lectric Panda)
Euclidean Rhythms
Sequences

I've developed quite a nice little collection of tools from Reason Studios. I'm really liking what I am seeing..... I haven't actually used Reason itself since like V5, so it seems very foreign to me. The VST rack in the DAW of choice is really great.


----------

